# Buserelin injections



## Jellybaby

Hi,
I am injecting Buserelin this cycle rather than sniffing it and am very confused about how to do it







. My Buserelin has been delivered with yellow needles only so I presumed they were to draw up and inject. My clinic are adamant that I need orange needles / syringes to draw up and yellow ones to inject. I have just tried putting a yellow needle on a 1ml syringe and drawing up 5ml of water







and I cannot get 5ml in the syringe http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif . I start on Sunday - do you have any words of wisdom?
Thanks,
JB. x


----------



## karenanna

Can you go back to the pharmacy where you got the prescription and ask for the other set of needles? You still have time to do this before Sunday. Some pharmacies like a prescription for needles, so it might be worth asking your clinic to provide you with one.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Jellybaby,

How much Buserelin are you going to inject?  I'm on Buserelin injection at the moment and have the yellow needles and they are fine to draw and to inject.  I'm on 0.5ml each morning to D/R.  5mls doesn't sound right to me as each vial is 5.5mls.  if it is 0.5ml you don't need a bigger siringe than a 1ml.  I'd call your clinic if you are unsure hun, you don't want to inject the wrong dosage. 

Bunny xxx


----------



## Jellybaby

Thanks ladies,
Bunny-kins - yes, I meant 0.5ml  !  Can you imagine the mood swings if I was on 5ml   !!!  I am so glad you said you have got the yellow needles to draw up and inject as I was getting in a right state about it  .  Can I be a pain and just ask you to write an idiots guide to drawing up the buserelin please?  Do you have problems with air bubbles etc?
Thanks,
JB. x


----------



## reality

Jellybaby said:


> Can I be a pain and just ask you to write an idiots guide to drawing up the buserelin please? Do you have problems with air bubbles etc? .....


When I was injecting Buserelin, (or should I say, when DH was preparing and injecting my Buserelin!) DH would put the needle in to the bottle, and before drawing any up into the needle, he turned the bottle upside down and this prevented any air bubbles.......

Love, Luck, Babydust and Rainbows - Reality xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Phew!!!... I thought you were going to OD on Buserelin then, we'd have to send out a national warning that the incredible hulk was on the loose!!!   

Ok well here's a idiot guide....

Before inserting the needle into the vial draw back some air in the siringe and as reality say inject the air into the bottle with the liquid at the bottom of the bottle.

Keep your thumb on the plunger and tip the vial bottle upside down and slowly draw back on the siringe slowly. The liquid will drip into the siringe draw back more than you need then push the plunger back in to get 0.5mls of liquid. You may need to do this a couple of times.

Once you get this dose (liquid up to then end of the siringe) you are ready to inject.

Squeeze a bit of flab from your belly and inject about 5cms down and across from your belly button (or your thigh what ever works for you)

Inject slowly and keep your thumb securely at the end of the plunger to maintain pressure.

Cound to six then slowly withdraw. Hey presto you've done the first injection!!! 

Don't worry if there are small air bubbles at the bottom of the black bit of the syringe, it won't hurt you at it goes into the skin!! Also if you find that a bit of liquid leeks from the injection site, that's OK too! 

After the first couple, you'll get used to it and will become easier...and quicker!!! I'm a pro now!! 

i hope this helps you. Good luck for sunday! 

Bunny xxxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi Jellybaby

Like the others I was getting really worried at the doses   .  Glad you've got that one sorted before Sunday.

We were told to use a drawing needle but DH found it much easier to just use the one needle and it worked fine.

We were told to take more than the dose into the needle (ie more than your 0.5ml) then tap the syringe to get rid of the air bubbles, then squirt back the excess in to the buserlin bottle.  Worked really well.  Think DH enjoyed being nurse and looking professional getting rid of the air bubbles.  The nurse also reassured us that the air bubbles wouldn't cause any problem if you didn't get rid of them so that was good to know.

I used a pre injection swab for a few seconds and then looked away.  It's such a fine needle so it's not painful.  

Good luck.  Once you get the first one out of the way you will feel so much better (I did).

TG xx


----------



## Jellybaby

Ha ha - love your hulk bunny-kins!!
Thanks ladies for your lovely replies and thanks bunny-kins for your idiots guide.

In a strange way, I am excited about starting again on Sunday but it has been 3 years since I last injected myself   - don't know where that time has gone  !  Better get used to it quick, got buserelin to inject, menopur to inject, clexane to inject and gestone to inject (  at the size of those needles  ).
JB. x


----------



## vicky82

Hi Jellybaby
This site really helped me....Im on same protocol as you.  Aberdeenfertility.org.uk

good luck with your treatment. xx


----------



## Jellybaby

OK, I'm back again - sorry!  I have done my first jab this evening and injected the buserelin with a yellow needle into my thigh.  Anyway, it was quite tough to get the needle to pierce the skin - I really had to push hard and it bled when I took the needle out.  The liquid also stung when I was injecting it and I now have a big white lump at the injection site which looks like a big insect bite - it is also warm to touch and itchy.  Have I done something wrong?  I didn;t have any probs injecting Gonal-F on my previous cycles.
Thanks. xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins

No hun, I don't think you did anything wrong just caught a skin capilary...It happens!!!   Injecting in the thigh is harder than stomach as it's got more muscle than fat so can be more difficult.  Maybe you should try your tummy and see if that is better maybe?   

Good luck hun   

Bunny xxx


----------



## Jellybaby

Thanks hun,
You are a life saver  .  I will try in my tummy tomorrow and see how that goes.  Where in your tummy do you inject in relation to your belly button?  Also, do you change the needles between drawing up and injecting?  Just wondered if pushing the needle into the buserelin bottle blunts it and makes it more difficult to push into the skin?  
Good luck for your scan,
Michelle. xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

I inject below the belly button to the side and swap sides each day! Just grab hold of a bit of flab and put the needle in slowly!  I just use one needle, it doesn't seem to blunt it for me! Hope this helps hun! Thanks for well wishes of the scan hun, i'll let you know!!!


----------



## Joanne2009

Bunny-kins said:


> Jellybaby,
> How much Buserelin are you going to inject? I'm on Buserelin injection at the moment and have the yellow needles and they are fine to draw and to inject. I'm on 0.5ml each morning to D/R. 5mls doesn't sound right to me as each vial is 5.5mls. if it is 0.5ml you don't need a bigger siringe than a 1ml. I'd call your clinic if you are unsure hun, you don't want to inject the wrong dosage.
> Bunny xxx


Hi all, dont say that as the nurse told me im going to be on 10.5ml, is that gonna be alot bigger, and more mood swings, hope u dont mind me jumping in bt needed to know?
Thanks
JO

xxx


----------



## Loop

Sounds too late but my first clinic gave me diabetic 0.5 needles with the needle already attached to the syringe to use for burserelin shots.  They were so easy to use that when my second clinic gave me separate needle to draw, needle to inject and syringe I just bought myself some more diabetic needles. I inject about an inch from my belly button into my flab!! There are videos on the web incl YouTube that you can watch if you aren't sure. Best of luck with your jabs and cycle x


----------



## Luna72

I was given every colour needle in the rainbow but I stuck to the yellow or grey ones as they are the thinnest.  You can use the same needle, I did as it's just simpler than messing around changing it.  I would always use the stomach as there is more fat there so it hurts less.  I was told to measure three fingers away from the bellybutton and to alternate sides (until you are doing two shots a day!).  I did find that the grey ones are sharper although very slightly wider so hurt a little less.

If you have plenty of needles try injecting in to an orange so that you can get used to using the right amount of pressure, if you don't use enough it will hurt more!

Good luck.


----------



## Tali S

My only other tip is once you've taken the needle out, press firmly on the injection site for about 30 to 60 seconds. I found this stopped me from bruising and helped me to get away with only injecting in my tummy and avoid my thighs.

Have fun!!

Tali S


----------

